# Sailing in Blue, Lefkas, Greece - Yacht charter



## Crazyhopscotch (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi, we are planning to charter a yacht, bareboat, from Lefkas, Ionian Islands this summer. I am considering a charter firm called Sailing in Blue. (sib.gr)

They have been very responsive and helpful, but I can't find any reviews or recommendations since 2009 other than testimonials on their own website.

Has anyone had any experience with this company that they can share?

Many thanks


----------

